# 5 gallon algae eater



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

i have a 5 gallon in my office and its starting to get a bit of algae on the glass. i have 3 red danios in the tank. any suggestions on an algae eater that wont crowd the tank?

T


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

A snail...just one...or else you will have eleventy-five of them before you can blink.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It only takes one snail with most breeds. Their multiplying depends more on their food supply than on the starting number. 

What else do you currently have in the tank?


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

thats it. 3 red danios. i have an apple snail in my 10 gallon at home, i may just bring her in. she is a sole female that lays unfertilized eggs. no problems there.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It seems that would be your best bet. Most other algae cleaning fish either get to large for a 5 gallon or prefer to be in groups.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Little Otocinclis Cats are awesome algae eaters and they stay about an inch.
they don't like to be alone, but you could put 2 in a 5 with what you have, no problem


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Eleventy-five..........thats funny.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

The general rule for ottos is 5g per fish. And they are shoaling fish, so 2 or 3 is better than 1. In a 5g you don't have room for 2 or 3. 

I would go for the snail. 

Ottos are also pretty sensitive to water quality and a 5g can be unstable. I wouldn't risk the ottos.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

well it seems all 1800 of my tanks go against the rules,
so no more suggestions from me.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Get 2 otos for your 10 gal and move the snail to your 5 gal.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Some dwarf shrimp might work. As long as you give them something to balance against so they can eat off the glass.


----------

